

WebMynd Could Change the Way You Bookmark Websites - dshah
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/26/webmynd-could-change-the-way-you-bookmark-websites/

======
some
When I was making fun of Xobni some months ago, I said the next product of
this kind would be "a browser plugin that lets you search your bookmarks":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=56422>

No its here and its called WebMynd. Alright.

Just for the record, here is my prediction: No one will use or remember this
project in 2 years.

------
cosmok
Well, I have developed something similar (all your history is stored in a
Database in YOUR sever). It is a free package.Check it out here:
<http://history.sansj.com>

------
inovica
I appreciate this is a YCombinator start-up, so apologies for being a little
negative. Firstly I think the app itself looks good, but I visit a lot of
sites and I was alarmed at the space being taken up after just a couple of
hours of use. Also, I don't want to remember everything - just some sites.
Currently I use Furl for this and it works well for me. Click one button and
the page is saved into Furl - and fully searchable also. I appreciate that
this WebMynd looks slicker, but having this kind of option for me would be
better than saving everything

------
myoung8
cool, but this is another echo-chamber "non-product"

------
nickb
Cool!

But I wish there was a way to store all the pages _locally_ instead of on a
website. When I travel, I'd like to be able to go through my pages without
going on the web.

~~~
ivankirigin
I think the images are local. They mentioned on techcrunch that they'll be
making an offline app.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/26/webmynd-could-change-
th...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/26/webmynd-could-change-the-way-you-
bookmark-websites/#comment-1943852)

~~~
nickb
Forget about images, I'd like to have a full text search like the latest Opera
9.5 has... that would be super cool!

------
yters
Nice idea, like my own personal google.

Is there a way to download the history from their servers? Can I also upload
my bookmarks, google history, etc?

~~~
immad
I thought they store it on your harddrive atm

~~~
ptm
yes they do, and the data size does bloat up rather alarmingly ... I used it
for around an hour and the directory size is 50Mb now.

~~~
nickb
It seems to be stored in [path o FF prefs]/ScrapBook folder. But you can't
view the stuff without being online :( Hope this is fixed soon.

------
bfioca
Grats guys! Great work in such a short time. Your launch has kicked me into
higher gear working on our next release...

------
garbowza
Excellent product and I'm looking forward to seeing all the new features the
WebMynd guys have in store! Congrats.

------
kashif
Well, it doesn't seem to work for linux systems. So I can't try it.
Bookmarking is a very real problem for me and I wouldn't mind paying, say, $10
a year for a good tool. Unfortunately, as far as I can tell your tool won't
solve the problem. Atleast that's what I can tell without being able to try
it.

~~~
kashif
I am curious why this got funded though, there is just no barrier to entry,
actually, I have no clue why PG funds some of the stuff he does - Fuzzwich is
an example. Anyway, I suppose he knows things I don't.

~~~
seekely
Boo. What did Fuzzwich ever do to you? On a more serious note, I am pretty
sure Paul invested in us because we are a very creative and well rounded team.
While we might not be a breakout hit in our current incarnation, we know we
are on to something. The Fuzzwich team is very confident that we will
eventually find our niche and are determined to keep trying until we do.

~~~
kashif
Best of Luck. Nothing personal, just curious. :)

------
PStamatiou
I don't like having everything saved to disk. Hence why I so often use
Safari's private browsing feature.

~~~
apgwoz
you mean there are more legitimate uses to that feature than browsing pr0n?

------
mattmaroon
You guys have a bright future. Congrats on having a solid business model right
off the bat.

------
whacked_new
This sounds just like a spiced-up ScrapBook

<http://amb.vis.ne.jp/mozilla/scrapbook/>

------
ivankirigin
The visual history slider is really, really slick.

------
ryan
Congrats on the launch guys. Great work!

------
thingsilearned
woot! Way to go guys!

